# Can ricotta cheese be frozen?



## rodentraiser (Dec 19, 2016)

I have a tub of ricotta cheese that expires today. I need to use some on Saturday and I really don't want to have to go out and buy a whole pound's worth again. The cheese is unopened and has been stored way in the back of my fridge. Should I: 1) forget using it by Saturday and dump it? 2) assume it's still good on Saturday or 3) freeze it, thaw it, and then use it on Saturday?

I have blue cheese frozen right now because that makes it so much easier to grate, but I don't know about freezing a soft cheese like ricotta.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 19, 2016)

That is NOT an expiration date! It is a Sell By or Best By date. Both opened and unopened Ricotta cheese typically remains edible for five to seven days beyond the Best By date when kept in the refrigerator. It can be stored in the freezer for up to three months.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 19, 2016)

Raviolis
Stuffed Shells
Manicotti
Lasagna


You can find all of these plus many more products with ricotta in the freezer case at the super market. I think it's safe to freeze ricotta. I do it all the time whether by itself or all ready in a prepared dish.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 19, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> That is NOT an expiration date! It is a Sell By or Best By date. Both opened and unopened Ricotta cheese typically remains edible for five to seven days beyond the Best By date when kept in the refrigerator. It can be stored in the freezer for up to three months.


 
+1


----------



## msmofet (Dec 19, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> I have a tub of ricotta cheese that expires today. I need to use some on Saturday and I really don't want to have to go out and buy a whole pound's worth again. The cheese is unopened and has been stored way in the back of my fridge. Should I: 1) forget using it by Saturday and dump it? 2) assume it's still good on Saturday or 3) freeze it, thaw it, and then use it on Saturday?
> 
> *I have blue cheese frozen right now because that makes it so much easier to grate,* but I don't know about freezing a soft cheese like ricotta.


 What are you using grated blue cheese for?


----------



## rodentraiser (Dec 20, 2016)

OK then! I will keep the ricotta out until Saturday and use what I  need, then freeze the rest till I make something er, Italian.

Much thanks, everyone! Yeah, I should have remembered all those Stouffer's dinners. The snow last night has me in a tizzy again. 



msmofet said:


> What are you using grated blue cheese for?



I'm made that stovie again for supper, only instead of potatoes I used macaroni. Anyway, the cheese that goes on it is a combo of blue cheese and cheddar. It doesn't sound like it would go together, but it's delicious with potatoes. With macaroni, not so delicious, but edible.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 20, 2016)

We had something happen that has never happened before just recently with a jug of milk.  ONE day, yes 1 day, after the Best Used Buy date, we checked on the milk in the fridge just to make sure before we went to the grocery.  WHEW, nasty sour smell.  This has never happened before.  We've gone up to a week after, sometimes even more, where it was usable for cooking, maybe not drinking or for cereal, but definitely okay for cooking.  

We freeze blue cheese too as we don't always use it up.  It either gets crumbled onto something or made into a compound butter, or sometimes it goes into a clean out the freezer cheese bag macaroni and cheese.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 20, 2016)

msmofet said:


> Raviolis
> Stuffed Shells
> Manicotti
> Lasagna
> ...



People need to remember that food manufacturers put additives in packaged foods to maintain texture and quality that home cooks don't have access to. They don't take something intended to be stored in the refrigerator and throw it in the freezer section. 

This is not to say that ricotta cheese can't be frozen; just that what food manufacturers do is not a good guide for what we can do at home.


----------

